# Novak 13.5 motors



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

What is the difference between the pro stock and the extreme sport 13.5? Thanks.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

the can and the bigest is the pro has the sintered rotor.


----------



## pageracing (Mar 20, 2005)

i have a question sorta like this...what brushless is close to a 27 turn motor


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

17.5 from novak


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

We have to know how you what type of application you are going to be running before we can answer what is the closest to 27turn speed.

1/10 4-cell oval pancar + 17.5 is very close to 27 turn speeds.
1/10 6-cell TC + 13.5 is fairly close to 27 turn speeds.

Off the top of my head that's about the only 2 that I'm sure of. If you are running off-road or LIPO batteries it changes. Do a search for SWTOUR here on Hobbytalk as he has done some extensive testing of the 13.5/17.5/21.5 in different configurations for oval racing.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

The 13.5 for Touring (stock ) with either 6 cells or lipos. That's all I can say- don't run oval or off-road.Tested the 13.5 since they first came out. As for the differences between the 13.5 motors Novak offers is the SS has the bigger bearing and the sintered rotor. You can convert the other motor to the same thing it's easier(and cheaper) getting the SS already done.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> We have to know how you what type of application you are going to be running before we can answer what is the closest to 27turn speed.
> 
> 1/10 4-cell oval pancar + 17.5 is very close to 27 turn speeds.
> 1/10 6-cell TC + 13.5 is fairly close to 27 turn speeds.
> ...


I'm totally amazed at how much power a 13.5 has with a 6 cell.
We are running these in a truck class on carpet oval and their way
faster than some 6 cell komodo's we ran last year.

We're strongly considering bumping the class back to 5 cell as they are really too fast,,,, unbelievable torque !!

Any thoughts ??? I didn't know they even made a 17.5 .


----------



## AEman69 (Nov 21, 2007)

Novak 13.5 is a 27turn moter for your question and the difference between the pro and the extreme is the price for one and two the price is different due to the sintered rotor on the pro.


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

They now even make a 21.5. Only in the Pro Version.


----------

